# Problem with Fluval Canister 404 Filter - Can Anybody Help?



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had a Fluval 404 running for a few months, and after cleaning it out, I can't get the hose part to lock in place anymore. Any suggestions in what to try, or what might be wrong?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If the locking lever is misaligned even just a little it won't lock into place. try putting some waterproof lube on the moving parts with a cotton swab as well as where it slides together. Also while you are pushing the lock lever down wiggle it side ways ,right and left while applying a little pressure down ward to locked position, it should lock in.
Good luck


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine before. Try lifting up the hose lock a little bit or try pushing it down a little harder. Mine seemed to bind up on the bottom of the catch. The other thing that can happen is the bottom lock slides into the upper hose valves. Sometimes the pieces dont line up so it wont fully lock down. My filter was old so I ended up buying a new hose lock because mine got worse and was a pain to lock and unlock. Hope that helps


----------

